# $1800 rare white Morkie



## Lil Boo Boo

Ok here is a pic of the rare white morkie, reduced to $1800
[attachment=15883:attachment]
Now this is a pic of Small fry
[attachment=15884:attachment]
The ears are a bit diffrent, but the morkie is older then Small fry. They have the same face though. What do you all think? Do you think she might have a little yorkie in there?


----------



## Cosy

Yorkie, or chihuahua maybe.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo

> Yorkie, or chihuahua maybe.[/B]


I never thought of Chihuahua....hmmmm







im gonna see if i can find a pic of a white chihuahua! Thanks for the idea...this is bugging me


----------



## Deanna

God she is so cute! 

Maybe Papillon-- look at her adorable ears compared to Molly's...



















It wouldn't be that surprising to get an all white MaltesexPapillon- Paps are mostly white with coloring around the face and a little on the back. Also Paps standard of 3-6 pounds is smaller than the Maltese standard, which might explain why she is so tiny.

No matter what she is crossed with she is so precious. I just love her stand up ears.


----------



## Ladysmom

Treasure little Small Fry! See, she's worth more than your purebred Maltese!























I'm guessing Yorkie because didn't you say that the so-called breeder also had Yorkies? If I recall, I've read that most Yorkie-Maltese mixes end up being more Yorkie colored so you may be able to tell better later on.

I think Small Fry is much, much cuter than that Morkie anyway!


----------



## puppymom

Every time I see a picture of Small Fry she makes me smile!!!


----------



## paris

She's so darn cute, I wouldn't care if she was half alien.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> She's so darn cute, I wouldn't care if she was half alien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


My feelings exactly! I love little Small Fry! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo

> God she is so cute!
> 
> Maybe Papillon-- look at her adorable ears compared to Molly's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be that surprising to get an all white MaltesexPapillon- Paps are mostly white with coloring around the face and a little on the back. Also Paps standard of 3-6 pounds is smaller than the Maltese standard, which might explain why she is so tiny.
> 
> No matter what she is crossed with she is so precious. I just love her stand up ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


 Oh Molly is sooo cute! I just love pap's! Could be!



> Treasure little Small Fry! See, she's worth more than your purebred Maltese!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Yorkie because didn't you say that the so-called breeder also had Yorkies? If I recall, I've read that most Yorkie-Maltese mixes end up being more Yorkie colored so you may be able to tell better later on.
> 
> I think Small Fry is much, much cuter than that Morkie anyway![/B]


 As far as my reasearch has gotten me she does breed yorkies, so that is my first guess.
The main reason Im so bugged by this is because I always get the "what is she" question. When I respond that she is Maltese, I usually get " well Ive never seen a Maltese look like that" or " your joking right?" So I thought if I can convince my self to just lie







, maybe and just say she's a morkie, the rude comments would stop. Like today I took all three for a walk down the main street in town, its full of quaint little shops, and art galleries. Its such a nice day and I thought some leash lessons should start. Well lots of people wanted to pet them and cuddle everyone...except Small fry, who is really shy anyway. Oh some would say she's cute but I dont think one of them belived that she was a maltese. I know i should let it go, because she is so darn cute! But darn it, I dont think its fair if they love on Boo, and Dolly but scoff at my little misfit! One even pointed to her head and asked if she had mange







She is worth way more then any doggy I could buy, she's pricless







Just as Dolly and Boo are, but Im partial








That pic was the only white morkie i could find, and I was just as shocked at the sticker price reduced as I was when i first saw her full price, she is cute...but Small fry is cuter


----------



## Deanna

I understand how frustrating it is when people pay more attention to one than the other. Before we got Molly people would cross the park to come over to see Wilson, and he is such a love bug he _loved_ all the attention. But now that we have Molly people ignore Wilson!!







Molly couldn't care less about most people, but Wilson loves the attention. I will say "Oh she isn't as friendly as Wilson- he will let you snuggle him!" and usually they will start petting him.

In my area Maltese and Maltese mixes are fairly common- but I have only seen a couple of other Papillons, so I know people are drawn to her because she is a less popular breed and many people here have never seen a pap, and the ears and how tiny she is. But it makes me feel bad for Wilson. Although kids seem to be more interested in Wilson than Molly. 

I can't imagine no one paying attention to Small Fry because she is so darn cute with those ears. Maybe it's because she is shy when the others are so out going.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

She is darling, and I would say 'we think she is a Morkie', and not try to explain except to people who really want to know her. With the Yorkie or Pap ears, when you say she's Maltese there will always be questions or remarks.







Don't get angry when you get the comments, just be smug and pleased with yourself.







Then they'll think--know--you have something special there.


----------



## sassy's mommy

Small Fry is beautiful regardless of the possible mix.


----------



## saltymalty

> Ok here is a pic of the rare white morkie, reduced to $1800
> [attachment=15883:attachment]
> Now this is a pic of Small fry
> [attachment=15884:attachment]
> The ears are a bit diffrent, but the morkie is older then Small fry. They have the same face though. What do you all think? Do you think she might have a little yorkie in there?[/B]


I don't know, but I do think she looks like a rare beauty!


----------



## flossysmom

Oh my gosh, I think Small Fry is adorable







Honestly, I do, I love her








How could anyone ignore that little cutie? Where I live there is no one around here with a Maltese. Oh except the little boy that thinks his standard poodle is a Malt, cause is white too.







Anyways, ppl always make a big deal outta Flossy, but the first thing they say"what is the matter with her", "why is she so small", "are you sure she is a Maltese", oh lord I have heard it all. 

So now when someone asks me and say something so silly; I say that Flossy is a rare Maltese







I would just tell them that Small Fry is a rare Maltese and leave them wonder about it. I can not beleive the stupidity of some ppl.







Like I should talk...telling ppl that Flossy is a rare Maltese







shame on me.


----------



## lilybellesmom

I think Small Fry is tooo cute







A rare Maltese. I like that!


----------



## felicity

awwwww, i just love small fry, there's something about that little girl that makes my heart melt when ever i see her









i especially love her little stand up ears









i just don't understand how no-one pats her, if i had a few malts and someone wouldn't pat one because he/she wasn'r purebred then they wouldn't be coming near any of them.

she does look like she has some yorkie in there but i'm no expert










felicity and 'i want to be small fry's friend' mishkin


----------



## revakb2

I also get the questions. What is he? Are you sure he is a Maltese? Bogie has tan on his ears and little on his back. In every other way, he meets breed standard. Why are people so rude? Actually most people are very nice and just comment what a cute dog you have. There is nothing else necessary. You babies are all beautiful and unique.


----------



## Andrea&Luci

Small Fry is the cutest thing I have ever seen. Specially in your icon picture, where you have all of your babies in the picture, and you just see that little face w/ those adorable little ears !!!!!


----------



## Carla

I can understand your frustration. I am frequently asked what Shotzi is. She actually "looks" the breed standard!

I have been asked if she is a Chinese Crested, Westie, Shih Tsu, poodle, and get this one......... an albino!







While my vet believes Shotzi is a purebred Maltese, we don't really know since I adopted her. 

So try not to let people's comments bother you. All that really matters is that you love her. What's not to love about that cute little girl.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bek74

I think small fry is just beautiful, I LOVE those ears. I want to hold them and bring her in for some big Bekky kisses. Who cares what a bunch of nobodies think, and I wouldn't explain anything to anyone. If someone asks "What is she", you answer " My baby girl".

LUV YA SMALL FRY


----------



## Lacie's Mom

She's just precious -- no matter what her other 1/2 is. But let's hope she's not an alien -- Lacie barks at anything she thinks is an alien -- like a leaf or a new flower pot or when we move the lawn mower to another area of the yard. Yep - Lacie likes to give us an "alien alert". whenever possible. LOL


----------



## HappyB

> I also get the questions. What is he? Are you sure he is a Maltese? Bogie has tan on his ears and little on his back. In every other way, he meets breed standard. Why are people so rude? Actually most people are very nice and just comment what a cute dog you have. There is nothing else necessary. You babies are all beautiful and unique.[/B]



I think your Bogie is as cute as can be. I don't advocate mixes, but if I knew I could get some that look like him, I would be tempted.


----------



## ladypup

She i just so darn cute!


----------



## mmo

Just tell them that she is "THE SMALL FRY", that what she is and she is also very much loved and well cared for. Anything else lacks relevance.


----------



## my baby

I cant believe how rude people can be








I think she is just adorable, if I was to take a guess I would say she is half papillon. Not just because of the ears but the beautiful shape of her face and nose.
If only you lived closer Small Fry would definitly be over for a play date and lots of hugs!!!


----------



## MySugarBaby

I think she really looks like a morkie, she has the facial features that you see in a morkie.

No matter what she is mixed with, she is soooo adorable!!! You are so lucky to have such a cutie!! I just love her face, I would love to have one just like her!!!


----------



## kkrize

Small Fry is just adorable. And I love her name too!


----------

